# Meetup



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Does anyone attend outings with them? I am signing up for some of the groups, but didn't know much about it.

I really didn't want to jump into dating sites, so thought this would be a start on getting out there and meeting new people, not necessarily for a relationship,, not sure I'm totally ready for that yet anyway.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

I've looked but there don't seem to be any I am interested in round here atm. Does look like a great way to get out there without 'dating' pressure. If there are groups you like the look of I would go right on with it. It is a site I see mentioned a lot on TAM and I would definitely do it if I found a suitable meetup to attend.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, I really enjoy my meetup groups. Haven't been a any lately just b/c I have been trying to save money any my photography group really hasn't had any outings. 

There are groups that can be more geared towards dating but if you aren't ready for that, don't join those groups! I am a part of a tennis group, photography group, camping/hiking, do things around Michigan group...I have met some great people and it is a good way to get out and do new things. 

One of my gf joined one of the same groups I did so we make plans to go to some of the meetups just to get out and have some fun with new people.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a single friend that moved across the country to a new city. She has been going to meetup get togethers consistently for about 8-10 weeks and is meeting a lot of new friends.

Not everyone is a homerun but there seems to be more good ones than bad. In my conversations with her, I have noticed that the attendees are very inclusive and welcoming.

I think you will enjoy the experiences.

Good luck,
Stretch


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Does anyone attend outings with them? I am signing up for some of the groups, but didn't know much about it.


Yep. I do.

It's a piece of cake. First, register an account on the Meetup.com site. Then, look around for meetup groups near you that sound interesting (I, for example, am a member of the local "Freaks, Geeks and Weirdos" meetup group), and sign up for them.

Members of the meetup group (or sometimes just the organizer of the group), will post events on the group page that the members can attend. If the event interests you, you RSVP. You show up for the event, meet a bunch of new people, and do something fun with them.

That's it... It's not unlike meeting new people through a mutual friend.


Pb.


----------



## scotthew (Oct 18, 2012)

I joined up with a group for young single parents that somebody had recently started. As the number of people in the group has grown to over people in 2 months, I became a co-organizer. We have about 1-2 meetups a week, and it has been a good source of getting out and meeting people in the same situation.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> I really didn't want to jump into dating sites, so thought this would be a start on getting out there and meeting new people, not necessarily for a relationship,, not sure I'm totally ready for that yet anyway.


So, just to give you an idea, here's my Freaks, Geeks and Weirdos meetup itinerary for the next month-ish...


I'm going to a meetup at the local Planetarium to celebrate the Chinese New Year next Thursday.
On the 23rd, I'll be Dungeon Master for Dungeons & Dragons game with about a half dozen complete strangers.
March 1st, there's a whole crowd getting together for (really good) ramen at a local Japanese market & restaurant.
March 2nd, there's a traditional cask-conditioned ale tasting at a local brewery that I just signed up for.

In the previous few weeks, there were card game nights, movie nights, meet-and-greets at coffee shops, groups going to local comic book/sci-fi/gamer conventions, etc...

I'm liking it a LOT better than my one or two tries poking around the dating sites. Like others have said, unless you join a meetup that's specifically about dating, it's a lot more about meeting new people and having fun.


Pb.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Count me in, too!

Just went to my 3rd meeting (1/week) for people who speak French (or want to learn!) GREAT welcoming people! Loads of fun!

*Numb in Ohio:* You can also poke around the 'Life after Divorce' board (even if you're not divorced); there are often MeetUp.com discussions THERE. And you've got EXACTLY the RIGHT attitude...you're not going there LOOKING FOR a new gf/bf; you're going to meet new acquaintences (future friends maybe?) who share your interests. 

If you meet someone THERE to date who shares your interests, so much the better. If someone there has a sister/brother, cousin, neighbor you might be interested in, that's okay, too; they've been 'vetted' by your acquaintance. If you NEVER meet the love of your life through MeetUp, so what! You've met some cool new people!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

All the interesting Meetups in my area are for singles so I've never gone to any.

I've been trying to convince my wife that we should go separately and "meetup" during the function but she's got no game.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DumpedAgain (Feb 14, 2013)

This is a great thread, I just signed up from Meetup.com

Not there for dating yet, But I would love to meet people
and do fun stuff, it will get my mind off.....


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I joined 3 groups. I won't be able to go to all the meetings, as most of them are like 45 min drives. (sux living in small towns). I already travel 40 min to my counselor, and 40 min to my DV group meetings once a week.

But I will go. I also go to a friends every Sat. to play cards, so gotta watch so I don't spend a fortune in gas every week...


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I joined 3 groups. I won't be able to go to all the meetings, as most of them are like 45 min drives. (sux living in small towns). I already travel 40 min to my counselor, and 40 min to my DV group meetings once a week.

But I will go. I also go to a friends every Sat. to play cards, so gotta watch so I don't spend a fortune in gas every week...


----------

